# Tow bar for Elegance 821g



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Can any other owners of an Elegance 821g let me know the cost and company who fitted their towbar (if they have one fitted) and what they think of the quality of it. Do you also know the weight of the towbar

Many Thanks 

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try talking to Watling tow bars near St Albans they made an adapter for me and are very good They book you in and make and fit the tow bar. All at an agreed price.
You can find them on this site and on the web.
Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Andy

Thanks for the details, I will try them later on.

Andy


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi bubble head, 
cant remember the companies name but there are 2 who now do towbars without the crash bar network, just swan neck and wiring etc espesicially for the alko chassis try a search on google. They seemed to know what they were talking about when I enquired for my Dethleffs and prices were very good.

tramp


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I'd second the Watling Engineers recomendation, excellent outfit

Andrew


----------



## tekkiesteve (Mar 6, 2008)

Towsure, with detachable swan neck towball looks neat and discreet.Not the usual iron girder monstrosities protruding out of the back of the motorhome.
400 quid.
Steve


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello, I have been in contact with a company called PWS in Poole this week and they will do the complete towbar, electrics etc fitted or they will send you the towbar and you can fit it yourself.
You can contact them on 01202 746851, I had a look at one of their bars fitted to a Rapido last weekend and it appeared very tidy and it would still offer adegree of protection to the rear of the MH. Hope this helps.

Regards. Bill.


----------

